# cleaning soft top ? HOW ?



## hammy2891 (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi guys,
Just purchased saab 9-3 aero 210hp convertible which is in as good a condition as you could expect for a 4yr old car, in preparation i need help with how to look after the roof, dont get me wrong it is in very good condition but have no idea how to keep it that way. Any ideas & help is greatly appreciated.
Thnx all
kev


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Renovo make some products.

I've got the products, just not got around to using them yet. From what i've read, they're fantastic though :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Clean with APC and brush and damp MF.

Protect with a fabric guard, CG do a good one but the g-techniq i1 offers excellent durability and protection.


----------



## Handsome Pete (May 13, 2007)

I used the Renovo products on a mildly dirty Porshe Boxster's black fabric roof and can really recommend them. Cleaner is great and the Renovator works well. I didn't get the waterproofer, but used Scotchguard, and based on how good the Renovo products worked - I wish that I had now!


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

'Orca' is your man for Saab care on here.


----------



## Simon01 (Jan 14, 2008)

AG do a roof kit quite good with a fabric sealer which beads water off nicely:thumb:


----------



## hammy2891 (Sep 16, 2007)

thnx for the comments guys,
I Will use one or the other after a bit more investigation.Its not easy to see in pic but where the roof folds there are slighty tarnished areas (stripes) would the cleaners mentioned remove this or would it need some sort of dye?
thnx again
kev


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I have an 07 Saab vert - just used the AG fabric cleaner for a deep clean and the Gtechniq i1 coating and its beading water like a trooper :thumb:

tad more pricey but recommended if you dont need to recolour it, otherwise IIRC Renovo etc make some that will restore colour as well.

303 make a great cleaner and also a protector, although it isnt supposed to last as well as i1  Just bought loads of the 303 cleaner to try diluted as a regular cleaner - it dilutes up to 1:30


----------



## RaH (Aug 19, 2007)

hammy2891 said:


> thnx for the comments guys,
> I Will use one or the other after a bit more investigation.Its not easy to see in pic but where the roof folds there are slightly tarnished areas (stripes) would the cleaners mentioned remove this or would it need some sort of dye?
> thnx again
> kev


The marks you describe is ingrained dirt, well thats what i got told by Straststone who referred the condition of my roof to Saab UK. Have cleaned it twice with Renovo cleaner and it's coming, but i think i can get a little more from it so will be cleaning again.

Then it will be the reviver and Proofer.

Rob


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

RaH said:


> The marks you describe is ingrained dirt, well thats what i got told by Straststone who referred the condition of my roof to Saab UK. Have cleaned it twice with Renovo cleaner and it's coming, but i think i can get a little more from it so will be cleaning again.
> 
> Then it will be the reviver and Proofer.
> 
> Rob


mine has the same marks - look like slightly faded areas. Not sure if they are still there after my recent deep clean so will check - mine had them from about 6 months so not sure about whether this is dirt - think its more like where it folds TBH...


----------



## RaH (Aug 19, 2007)

The guy who inspected ours, claims it was due to being folded when the roof was damp and this allows the dirt to become trapped in the fabric. Apparently is only a problem on the newer models (03 - Onwards) and is very common.

Rob.


----------



## hammy2891 (Sep 16, 2007)

Thnx again guys, most helpful.
Am leaning towards the Renovo cleaner then reviver then ultraproofer & see what this achieves.have any of you guys got any links to the brushes,sponges cloths to use.
thnx again 
kev


----------



## RaH (Aug 19, 2007)

Hammy,

I used a soft nail brush, light pressure and circular motion, once i had applied the cleaner as directed on the bottle. I'm also interested to hear of a better brush/method.

Rob.


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

My missus used to have a soft top, and we had the AG soft top roof kit, but i found i got best results with AG bumper care. If its really dirty, give it a quick go over with any old apc first, but AG Bumper Care is the business for keeping it looking new.


----------



## hammy2891 (Sep 16, 2007)

The roof will have to wait as i have just noticed the mirror surround on the pic' link, that will ave to be done first i think.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

HalfordsShopper said:


> My missus used to have a soft top, and we had the AG soft top roof kit, but i found i got best results with AG bumper care. If its really dirty, give it a quick go over with any old apc first, but AG Bumper Care is the business for keeping it looking new.


I would suggest ONLY if the roof is vinyl!

On the saab it is fabric so ONLY use products safe for a fabric - I always play ULTRA safe as its a big expense if you feck it up


----------



## hammy2891 (Sep 16, 2007)

bigpikle
Just seen your posts on your saab, it looks brill:thumb:.What did you use on your mirror surrounds?
thnx 
kev


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

hammy2891 said:


> bigpikle
> Just seen your posts on your saab, it looks brill:thumb:.What did you use on your mirror surrounds?
> thnx
> kev


Black Wow - tried loads of stuff but it seems to be the only stuff that really works on that horrible black plastic trim on the Saab...great on the bumper inserts and door trims as well :thumb:


----------



## hammy2891 (Sep 16, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> Black Wow - tried loads of stuff but it seems to be the only stuff that really works on that horrible black plastic trim on the Saab...great on the bumper inserts and door trims as well :thumb:


great stuff bigpike,
got some blackwow left from a group buy on here so already prepared.
thnx
kev


----------



## hammy2891 (Sep 16, 2007)

RaH said:


> Hammy,
> 
> I used a soft nail brush, light pressure and circular motion, once i had applied the cleaner as directed on the bottle. I'm also interested to hear of a better brush/method.
> 
> Rob.


any comments on method would be welcome please.
thnx 
kev


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

I've got a blue mohair hood on my Rivage and have used both the AG kit and the 303 system. Have to say both are good but the 303 system gets it for me..really rate it and it's easy to apply.


----------

